#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Χάρης - Χιλιοστά Ανελκυστήρα: πρόγραμμα σε excel για την κατανομή των χιλιοστών ανελκυστήρα

## Xάρης

Πρόγραμμα σε excel για την κατανομή των χιλιοστών ανελκυστήρα σύμφωνα με το άρθρο του Φιλ. Ζαχαριάδη στο Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο του ΤΕΕ υπ' αριθμό 2035 της 18.01.1999.
Θα το βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

_ Για να λειτουργούν τα κουμπάκια ενεργοποιήστε τις μακροεντολές.
_ Εκτός της αρχικής σελίδας όλες είναι κλειδωμένες χωρίς κωδικό για να προστατευθούν οι τύποι υπολογισμού από αθέλητη διαγραφή.
_ Για τις όποιες παρατηρήσεις σας, λάθη που εντοπίσατε κ.λπ. επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου στο email: *info@win2.gr*
_ Μπορείτε επίσης να γράψετε εδώ τις όποιες επιθυμίες, παρατηρήσεις σας κ.λπ. Για τα σχόλια όμως που κάνουμε στα downloads δεν υπάρχει ειδοποίηση του χρήστη του Φόρουμ οπότε δεν είναι και η καταλληλότερη μέθοδος επικοινωνίας.

*Σχετικό ΦΕΚ και άρθρο του Φιλ. Ζαχαριάδη στο τεύχος 2035 του Ε.Δ. του ΤΕΕ*

*Γενική συζήτηση για τον υπολογισμό των χιλιοστών ανελκυστήρα*

----------

